

Show HN: Read summaries of Hacker News links without leaving the front page - czzarr
http://tldr.io/extension

======
dy
As the creator of hnsummaries.com and former founder of a news summaries
business, seems like a nice middle-ground would be to give the user an
automated summary and then let them edit it if they choose to do so. As we
moved towards this model, we were able to be much more efficient (we were
doing it internally though).

You have a chicken-egg problem with real contributors (my guess is that you're
bootstrapping the content with editors?). Am excited to see where this goes!

~~~
louischatriot
Indeed, we have this chicken and egg problem. That's why we are focusing on
the HN community for now: it is feasible to be quite up to date for the
frontpage, even with just the three of us! But as you said, we are actively
trying to find contributors.

For now we are not giving automated summaries because we obeserved that people
tend not to edit summaries even if they are automatic and hence of lower
quality. What is your experience on this?

Thanks for the feedback!

------
bluetidepro
I don't like that I have to create an account to try it out. I realize you
answered in the comments that the summaries in your demo are not real, but
because of that it makes me want to try it out before I give you my email
since I don't actually know how it WILL work. You should just make it
installable without an account, then after it's installed encourage users to
create an account for future updates (probably why you would want signups?) or
more features maybe.

------
yread
It would be useful to have summaries of actual articles instead of funny jabs
at HN memes

~~~
czzarr
this is just for demo purposes, if you install the extension you will have the
summaries of the actual articles on the frontpage of HN

------
kilianba
Really useful

------
gabhubert
slick lightweight interface.

